# Weekly competition 2011-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 U
*2. *F2 R' F U F U2 F2 R2
*3. *F' R F2 R F U' R2 U' F' U'
*4. *F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U'
*5. *U' F2 R U' F' U R F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 R' B2 D F L' B2 D2 U' L2 F2 L B2 F U' F R U'
*2. *R2 U B2 R2 U L' R' U' B' R2 F2 R' F' R B' L' F' R
*3. *F' U R2 B' R U B' D R' B2 L2 B2 L D2 F D2 B R'
*4. *R2 U F' L2 B' D' L2 U2 R' D L D2 U2 R' D2 B2 R
*5. *D L B R U' F2 R F' U' L D' F' U' L' R D2 F' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *D R2 D2 Rw R B' D2 U' B2 Fw F Uw2 Fw' D2 L2 B2 D U2 Rw2 F' L' U' F2 U' Rw R' F D' Uw' U2 Rw F' Uw L' B Rw2 F L R2 Fw2
*2. *B2 Fw' F' Rw2 Uw2 L U2 B2 Fw F Uw' L2 R B' D2 U' B Rw' R F2 U R' U L' Rw Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 U L U2 Fw2 Rw R2 Fw' Uw L B F2
*3. *R Fw' F' D' Uw' B' Rw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 R' F2 D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' F2 L' Rw' D' Rw Fw2 Uw U2 B2 D' Uw2 R D2 L Rw R2 B' Rw2 D2 B2 L2 Fw' U2 L2
*4. *B Rw D U' L2 R Fw' Rw Uw2 R' D' Fw F2 L2 Fw' R B' D' Rw D2 R' U2 L' F' D' Fw2 Uw U' B Rw' R Fw' Uw Fw L2 Fw2 L Uw' L' U2
*5. *L U2 Fw' Rw' B' Fw D' Uw U' Fw2 D Uw' Rw B F' Rw B' F' Rw2 F Rw R Uw2 R2 Uw2 L D2 U' B' Fw2 F' U2 Rw D2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U R B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Bw D' Rw Dw Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' Bw Dw2 Bw2 L' Uw2 Fw Dw2 Uw U Bw Uw2 B2 Lw' Dw L2 Lw Dw' Uw' U2 L2 Lw2 U Bw L2 Rw R Dw' Rw2 Uw' U2 Lw Uw' R B Bw F Uw2 B Rw2 D U B' D' F Lw' Dw Rw' R Dw' F D2
*2. *Bw' Lw' R F Rw' R2 Dw' Uw2 L Uw L2 Lw2 Uw U F2 U L2 Rw2 R' B' Fw2 R F Dw B' L R' F Lw F2 L2 Fw' Rw Fw D2 Lw2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw Dw2 Rw Uw2 L2 R2 Bw2 Fw F2 Dw2 Bw' Lw2 F2 L2 Lw' F' R' Fw D' F' D2
*3. *B' Bw L2 D' Lw2 Rw2 D2 Fw Uw' Bw L B2 F D Uw' U' Rw2 Uw' Bw2 L R' D' Rw' Uw' U Bw2 U' Lw2 Bw' R2 D2 Uw Fw' Rw D L U' F' Lw U Fw D Bw D2 Dw' L2 R2 B' Bw2 Fw' Dw Rw' Bw2 Uw Rw' R2 Uw B2 Bw' F'
*4. *D L' D Uw2 U2 B2 Bw Fw' L' Lw Rw D2 F R Fw' Lw R' F2 L2 Uw Lw Dw2 F2 R2 Dw2 Lw' Rw' R' Dw Uw R Bw' Fw' Dw R' Dw2 Fw' Lw2 U Fw' Uw' Fw2 U' Lw2 B' Lw Rw' Fw' L' U B' Bw Fw R Dw' Rw' B D Rw2 B2
*5. *Uw2 Rw' F' Dw Lw Dw U Lw2 B' Fw' Dw' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Rw F2 D2 Dw Uw2 Lw B U Rw Fw' Uw2 U' Bw D Uw Fw2 U F L' D2 Rw' R' F2 Rw' R' Bw2 Lw2 B' R' B2 Fw U' Lw2 Dw' U2 B Bw' R Bw Rw' B2 Dw' B' Rw2 F D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 3R2 D2 3R2 R B' 2B' 2F' 2U' B 3U2 2L2 2U2 2F' L' 2R' 3U2 U' 2L2 3R' 2R2 2U2 L 2B 2L B' 2D F 2D' F 2U2 L U 2L' B 2L2 2D' 3F' U' 3F' L2 R' 2D L D' 2U R2 F 2D2 U' 3R B' L' 2R2 2D2 2L2 R' 3U R2 D' 3R 2R' R D' B 2F2 2L2 3R2 2R' 2U2 3R' D 2L U 2R2 3U2 2U L2 3F2 3R2
*2. *3F F' R2 3F2 R 2F D' 2D' U2 2L' 2F' L' 3U 2U U2 2B 2L' R2 2F 2D L2 F R' B 3F 2F2 D 3F2 L2 3U' 2B2 3F2 2R' U' 2F 2U 3R' U B 2B2 2R R' B 2L R 2D 2U R2 2B 2L' U' 2B' 2F' 3R2 R' B 2U2 2B L2 2U R 2B2 2F' L' B2 2L2 B' 3F 2D 2F F2 2R D2 3U' R' 2D2 2B' 3F' 3U 3F2
*3. *R' 2B' 2F 3R 2R2 B' 2L' 3R F' R2 D' F2 3R2 B 2F2 2D 3F2 U 2L2 2U' U 2B' U2 2F2 2R2 D 3U' 2R U 2B 2F' D 3U 2U 3F2 2D2 B2 2B' 2F D 2D2 U2 R2 2F2 2D2 U2 F 2R' R2 D' R' 2U L2 2B' 3F 2L' 2R 2B' F2 2L 2B 2F' 2U 2R' D 2B 2F2 2L2 U' 2R2 2F' 3U' 2B F R B2 3F' U' B R2
*4. *2L 2F2 L2 3R' 2B D B' 3F2 2U' 2L2 2B2 3F' 2D' 2F2 D 3U' U L' R' D' 2D 3U U2 2R2 D 2F' L2 2D2 2R2 R 2D2 3F2 U' B2 3U2 B' 2B2 3F2 2D' U' B 2U L' 3R2 3U2 2U 2L2 3U' 3F' 2F2 2L' 2R2 2D' 2U' 3F R' 2D 2F' R2 2F' F2 L' 2B2 3U2 2F2 F' 3R' 2B F2 3R 2R2 D' 3R 2B2 2F' L 2U2 2L' 3R2 2U
*5. *2D' 2R2 2B 3F2 U2 3F F' 2R 3F L 2F 2U 2L' 2R B2 3R 3U2 U2 2F2 F2 2R' 2B2 3F2 2D' 2U 2F R2 3F 3U U 3R' 2D2 U 2B L2 D2 F 2U' B2 2B 2L2 3R F' R2 F2 D 2L' R' 2D 2R2 2F' U' 3F2 F' 2U B2 3F' 2F2 L' 2L' B2 2D' 2F L2 B' R' 2U B L' 2U2 B D' 2D2 L' F' L' D L 3F 2R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D2 2L2 3F' 2L 3L F2 U 2F 2D2 L2 3L 3R' 2R' 2F F2 2D2 3L 2D2 3L2 R2 F D2 2B2 2U' 3B R' D 2L B L' 3B2 L' 3L R2 B2 2B2 3B' 2F 2U B' 2D2 3R' U B D2 3D2 2F2 L' 2R2 2D 3U2 2U2 B 3F 2F' 2D2 2L U2 2L' 3D 2L B 3F2 3R' R B 3B2 3F' 2F2 2D 2F2 F2 D' 2D2 2U 3F2 2F' D 3D2 3R R' B 2D2 B 3D2 2L2 3L2 F2 D 2D' 2U U2 L' 2L2 2U2 U 3B' 2D 3U2 3F2
*2. *B' 3U2 3F2 3D 3U2 L2 2R 3D R 3D' 3R' 2D U2 B2 2B2 U' 3L 3B 2D2 3U R 2U2 B2 2F F 2D 3L 3R B 3F 2U2 2B2 3B 3L' 2D U' L 3D2 B' L2 2U2 2B' R2 2B2 3L2 2R2 3D' U 2B' 2L 3R2 2R2 B2 3D' L 3F2 3L2 2D 3U2 2U' B2 3L' R2 U2 3L 3U2 2U2 2B F2 2D 2F 3L2 F' 2R' R 3U2 3L 2R' 3D 2L2 R 2F' R' D2 2U 3B F' 2U 3L' 2D2 3U' 3B2 3D' U2 2B2 3F' U2 3L 3F L2
*3. *2D2 3U2 B2 D' 3D2 3F L2 3D 2L 3L2 3R 3U2 L2 3L 3R 2R2 2F' 2D' U 3R 3D B' U2 3R2 U' F' 2U2 B' F' 3D 2F' R' 3B F' L' 3L' 3R 2R' 3D' 2L' 3L2 2F F R2 3B' 2R' R 2D 3R2 2B' 3R' 2D2 U' 2B 3B2 2F 2D2 L' B2 R2 3F 3R' 2U2 2F D 3L2 3B2 R 3B 3F2 R2 B2 2F2 2R2 B2 U2 L' 2B 3B2 3F2 F2 R2 2B' 2R2 3B 3F2 2F2 D2 3U' 3R' 3F2 L B2 2D 3L 2D U2 2L' B' L'
*4. *F 2D' U B 3B2 2L2 2D' 3R2 D' 2D' 3D U L' 2L B2 D' 3U' L 2L2 3R' R' 2F U 2L' D' 3B2 L' 3L' D' 2D2 3D' 3U 2U2 U2 2F' F' U 3B 3L 2R 3U L' 3B 3F 2F' 2D2 B U2 3B F2 2D 2L' 2F R 2U2 2F' F2 2U2 B 2R' 2U2 3B' U' B2 U2 2F F 3L' 2F2 2U' 2B2 2F F 2D' 3D' 3F2 3D B2 L D2 3F2 2D 2U' 3L2 2F 2D' B' 2F2 L 2L' 3R2 U2 3L' 2B R2 2F' 3L2 F2 D2 3R
*5. *2L D 3R' 2B 3B' 3R 2U' 3F' 2R 3B' L F 3R R D2 B 2B 3F 3L2 2F' L 3D 2U U' 2B 3D' 3U' B' U2 3L 2U L2 D2 L2 2L2 2D2 2F 3R2 B 2F 3D L2 2B' 2F' 2R 3F2 D' 3L 2B 3D2 3L2 D' 3L R' 3F2 3L' D2 2D2 3D2 3L2 3R 2R 3D 2L 2D2 R 2B2 3B' F 2D' 3L 2B2 3B' 3F' 2L' D' 2D' 3D U' 2R 3F' 2F U' 3F D 3U' 2U2 L' 3D2 2B' 3F 2U' B' 2F L2 2D' 2F2 U' L 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 F R2 F R F' U R'
*2. *R' U' F2 R F' R' U F2 R2 U2
*3. *R U R U2 R F' U F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B F' R B' D2 R' B U2 F U F' R' D2 F2 U2 F' U
*2. *L2 B D' F2 L F' L' R D B' D L2 R F D' L2 B2 U
*3. *B2 R' D L' U' F R2 D2 F U2 R2 D F2 R2 B' L2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R' B Rw' R D2 U2 B2 Fw D' F R2 U B' Fw D2 Fw' D2 B R' F' Rw' R2 F' R' Uw2 Fw2 R' B Fw' U' B2 Rw' B' D Uw' B R Fw2 Uw'
*2. *B' Fw' F2 R' Fw2 Rw2 R' D' Rw U2 F' U Rw' Fw2 Rw2 F R' B2 R2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw R' F2 L' Rw2 R2 F Rw2 R2 D L2 Uw2 L2 R2 U B
*3. *Rw Uw2 Rw2 B D L' R' F D Uw' U' R' D2 B' R Fw2 D Uw F2 Uw B' Fw2 Uw U2 B Fw' U' Fw' F D2 B2 L2 Fw Rw B' Fw2 D2 U2 Rw2 D2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' L2 B2 Rw D2 Uw2 Rw R F Dw' F R2 D Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 Uw' Lw' B2 Uw' B' Bw2 Lw Rw' U2 Fw' Lw2 Bw Rw2 R' D2 Rw Fw' F Lw' Uw' U' R B2 U Bw2 Fw' Dw U Lw2 B2 L' Rw' F Uw2 Lw B Bw U' Bw2 L U Fw' U
*2. *D Dw L2 Bw F' U L' Uw2 R2 B2 Fw' F' Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw' Bw2 F Dw2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 F2 D Dw2 U Lw2 Bw' L Rw2 R' Fw' L D' Lw Fw R' Bw Fw F2 Uw2 Bw' D Dw' U' Rw' R2 Dw Rw' Uw2 R2 D2 R U2 Fw U' Bw Dw' Uw F
*3. *D2 U2 R U2 Fw F2 R2 Fw2 D Dw B Uw' Fw2 L' Lw Rw2 Fw2 Lw' R' B2 R' Bw2 Fw D2 Uw' U Bw' Fw' F L2 Bw' R' F U Rw2 Uw2 B L' Bw F D2 Bw Rw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 B' Fw' F' Rw' B Fw' U2 L Bw' Lw2 R2 B Dw2 Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U2 L2 3R' D U' L' 2F 2U' 2R' D2 2B' 2F2 D' B2 L 2B2 2L 2U2 F' 2D2 3F2 2F 2L2 2R 2F F' D' F' L' U' B2 2D 2U2 L 2R' F2 2D' L D' 2F' 2L D' 2D2 2U' 3R B' 2D' B' 2U' 3R2 3F2 2L 3R' R2 B' 2D F U 3R' B' 2B' 3R' F' 3U2 2R D 2D2 L 3U' U 3F' 2D 3U' 2F2 F2 D' 3F L' B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U L 3U 2F' F' 3U 2L2 3U2 R2 3U' L' 3R 3U' R U 2F2 F2 D 2B' 3D2 2L R 2F2 F' L' 3L2 3R' R 2U L' F2 L R F' 3R2 2B' F' R 2D 2B 2F2 F 2L' 3L 3R' B F R2 2D' 3U' L 3L2 B' D2 2D R' 3D 3R2 D2 2D2 3B 3F' 2F U2 3R2 3D' R' 2B' D2 3D2 U2 L2 3L' 2F2 U2 F2 3L 2D 2R' 3D2 U2 2F2 3R 3U' 3F U L 3B2 R2 D 2U' U 2B 2L2 3L' 3U' 2F F' 3L2 2B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F' R' U F' D' F2 R' U' B' F U2 L2 B' L' F2 U2
*2. *R' D L2 D' L' R' B2 D2 B L' B2 L D' L D F' U' L2
*3. *R2 B R' U B L2 U B' F' L2 B R D' B U' B R U'
*4. *U' F R' U2 F L2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' F2 D' U' L U R'
*5. *F2 L F' D' B' F2 D F' L D' U' B' D2 L' R' F D R'
*6. *B2 R' U' R U' F' R2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' R U' L2 U' B
*7. *D' L D2 F2 D' R U2 F L U2 L2 B2 F L2 F' D' F'
*8. *D2 R D2 F U' R D F2 L2 F' U2 B2 U' L F U2 L' U
*9. *B U' B D' U' R D F L' F D2 R2 F' L' R' U L2
*10. *B F2 R U L R' U' B' F2 U F2 D L2 F U L2 R U2
*11. *U' R2 F' L2 R' D2 B2 D2 B U2 R F' D2 B2 F2 R' U'
*12. *B D' U' F' L2 R' B2 L' B2 F2 U2 B L2 D R2 B2 L2 R'
*13. *B2 R' F2 U2 F L D U F L' B2 R B2 D' R B' F
*14. *F' D' F' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U L' R' D2 R2 F' R B R2 F2
*15. *U' F' R2 F' L2 R B2 L' B' R B2 R D R2 U' L2 B' D2
*16. *U B2 D' B L U F' R' B U' F2 L' R2 F R2 D U2 R'
*17. *D' U' F D' F' D2 B' R F' L' R' U' R U' R2 U' F U'
*18. *R' U' B D' B2 R2 B U L R D2 R2 U' B' L' F2 D U2
*19. *B' D B2 F D' R' B2 R' D L2 D' B R' F' R2 B2 F U2
*20. *U R2 D2 R2 B' F' R' B D2 R2 D L D2 F' U2 F' L' D
*21. *U2 L2 U L R' B D2 L2 R U L2 B L U2 L' U2 B'
*22. *B2 R F' L2 U' F' R' D2 R2 B D' F L R2 U B2 U2 R2
*23. *R' U' F' L2 B' R U' B' R' B2 L F' U' F2 D F' R
*24. *B L2 B2 F L2 D2 U B' F U2 B' U R' B U2 B' F2 L'
*25. *L' D2 B' U2 L2 U' R2 B L' R' D' L U' R' D2 L B U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L D' B U2 F L' B2 D2 R2 U F L F2 L2 U2 L2 R' F
*2. *D' R' U2 R2 B L' F2 R2 D L2 D2 B U2 L2 D L R2 F2
*3. *D2 L' B2 R D2 L F' D2 B' R2 B' D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D U'
*4. *B' U2 L2 R' U2 R F' D2 L F2 U B L U2 B2 L2 R B
*5. *L D' R' F L2 U B U' F2 D F2 D2 L' F U L D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B F' U L2 R B' L' B D' L D' L' D' R' D B U'
*2. *B' D2 U' L' B' D' R F' L2 D2 R D R' B D U' L U2
*3. *F' L2 B R F R2 B L B2 D F' L F' U L F' R U'
*4. *U B L B' L R2 B L' F' D' R' D' R B2 F L2 F2
*5. *B' L2 B' R F2 U2 B2 L' B2 D L2 B2 F R B2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D B2 R' B D2 B' D' L B2 F L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' R
*2. *F2 R' B' D2 F R B D' B' F2 R2 B' R D B' D2 U' R'
*3. *R B R' D' B' D2 R2 B L' R U B' R2 F2 U2 F U
*4. *R U' F2 R' U' F D U B' L' B R U' R2 D2 R B U'
*5. *U' L' D' L' F' L' U F' R' B' U L2 D' B2 F R' D2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F R D' F L2 B D2 R' D L2 F' U B2 R F' R B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' F' U2 F' R F R' F2
*3. *R' F' U2 B' U' B2 R2 U' L' D2 B' F2 U' L' D2 R2 F
*4. *L' Rw' R2 D Uw Rw' D' L2 D B F2 D2 U2 Rw2 Uw' L Rw R Uw2 U2 F L2 Rw U B2 Fw' Rw2 F L Rw Uw' F2 L' R' Uw L Rw' Fw Uw2 Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R U' F2 R F2 U' F U2
*3. *D2 F' R D L' F2 D B D2 R' D U L D' L' R' D2 U
*4. *Fw2 U2 Rw D2 U' Rw2 B D2 Uw B2 L' U' B D2 F' L F2 L' Rw' F2 L B Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw R Fw2 Uw2 B2 U' F L2 B L2 F2 L' F' D2
*5. *Uw2 U Lw Rw2 Bw2 F2 D Dw' Uw2 U Rw' R' D' Lw B' Fw Uw Bw L D2 Uw' U Fw F R2 Fw2 Dw R' B' Rw2 D Fw Dw Uw2 B Uw2 Bw' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw Dw2 Uw' B Bw R' Bw F' Uw' L' B2 Dw' Bw' Fw F' Lw Rw2 Dw F Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / dUUd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=5,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=6 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' R' L' U' L' B U' r' b' u'
*2. *U R L B U L' B' U' B' l'
*3. *R' B U' L' B' L B' l r' b' u
*4. *B' U B' L' U R' L U' l' b'
*5. *U' B L' B U' L R B' L l b' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,6) (0,-4) (6,0) (3,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (-1,1) (0,2) (0,4) (-5,0) (-4,0) (2,2) (-4,0) (-3,0) (0,0)
*2. *(6,5) (0,3) (1,1) (0,5) (-3,0) (-3,0) (6,3) (4,0) (2,0) (2,1) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-1,2) (4,0) (-3,0) (2,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (4,-5) (6,5) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,1) (5,3) (3,0) (4,2) (6,0) (4,0) (2,1) (-4,3) (0,0)
*4. *(0,5) (6,-3) (0,4) (0,3) (6,3) (3,1) (-1,2) (6,0) (6,0) (1,2) (6,2) (6,3) (5,0) (0,1) (3,2) (6,0)
*5. *(0,-4) (-5,3) (0,3) (0,1) (-3,4) (-4,0) (0,1) (0,3) (0,2) (4,3) (6,1) (0,2) (3,0) (1,0) (-3,4) (6,0) (6,0) (6,0) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L' B' L R' F' R B F R' F' B' F L' B L' B F' L R' L' B L B' L'
*2. *F R B' R' L' F' B' F L' R' F' R' F' B F' B F' B R' F' B' F L' B' R
*3. *L' B' L' B R F B' L' F' B F R' L' F B L F' L B' L R B R F R
*4. *R L F' L F' R F' B F R' F R' B R B F' L' B R' L F' R L' R F'
*5. *R B F B F L B F' R L F L' R' L' F' R B' R' F L F L' F' L' B


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.71, 9.19, 8.35, (11.98), (6.94) ==>> 8.41
*3x3:* 20.81, (22.59), (19.28), 19.36, 19.58 ==>> 19.92
*4x4:* 1:58.26, 1:38.67, (1:37.25), 1:47.16, (2:00.54) ==>> 1:48.03
*7x7:*8:36.07, (9:00.98), 8:29.72, (8:26.92), 8:36.30 ==>> 8:34.03
*Pyraminx:* (20.45), (17.32), 17.58, 18.92, 19.72 ==>> 18.74
*234 Relay:* 2:37.81


----------



## Hays (Aug 6, 2011)

Probably a little late to start seriously practicing for Nationals....but oh well. I probably won't do too great.

2x2: 4.24 (4.07) 4.43 4.33 (4.58) = 4.33
3x3: 11.25 (10.87) 12.02 11.85 (12.89) = 11.71
5x5: 1:20.98 (1:22.87) (1:10.45) 1:11.83 1:15.49 = 1:16.1
6x6: 2:30.98 2:23.69 (2:19.45) 2:24.54 (4:00.67) = 2:26.4


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 6, 2011)

skewb: 6.69, (9.47), 7.72, 6.42, (5.96)=> 6.95

FMC: 38
B' U' B' R B L' B D U' L2 D' U B L2 D L B L' B2 U' B D' B' U R D B2 D' R' B' R B2 U' B' U2 R U' R2



Spoiler



2x2x3 block: B' U' B' R B *L*

switch to inverse

rest of F2L: R2 U R' U2 B U B2 R' B R D B2 D' R'
OLLCP: U' B D B' U B2 L B' L' D'
EPLL: L2 B' U' D L2 U D' B' *L2 *

PB. Had such a great start, but couldn't find a good way finish it off. One move cancelled by luck.


----------



## emolover (Aug 6, 2011)

*2x2*: 4.52 
4.63, 4.22, 4.22, 5.67, 4.72
*3x3*: 17.71
18.45, 17.98, 22.40, 15.17, 16.69
So much inconsistency!
*4x4*: 1:12.31
1:07.81, 1:08.29, 1:20.83, 1:29.15, 1:04.05
Piece of crap Dayan!
*5x5*: 2:11.22
1:58.01, 2:11.54, 2:21.33, 2:14.71, 2:07.41
Sub 2 single!
*6x6*: 4:28.43 
4:37.69, 4:14.09, 4:33.50, 4:39.89, 3:56.94
*7x7*: 6:42.96
7:06.44, 6:38.19, 6:14.12, 6:46.09, 6:44.59
All of these beat my PB before this average accept the first.
*2-4*: 1:42.43
*2-5*: 4:10.56
*FMC:* 46


Spoiler



Scramble: F R D' F L2 B D2 R' D L2 F' U B2 R F' R B

X-cross: (x 'y') U' R' F R' U' R B' (7)

F2L pair 2: R U' R' U R' F R F' (15)

F2L pair 3: (y2) U2 L' U' L (19)

F2L pair 4: U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (27)

OLL: (y2) l' U' L U' L' U2 l (34)

PLL: (y2) R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U (46)

Although I did great this week, I bet I still got in the same place as usual... last.


*OH*: 37.39
35.57, 42.58, 38.70, 37.90, 32.53
*2 BLD*: 14.93
27.61, DNF(27.92), 14.93
Used guesstega. Second one off by a J perm.
*Pyraminx*: 6.68 
6.43, 9.45, 6.76, 6.86, 5.59
*Megaminx*: 2:03.50
1:58.00, 2:02.81, 2:09.70, 2:11.76, 1:49.29
*MTS*: 2:41.56
2:36.58, 2:50.56, 2:27.24, DNF, 2:37.53
*Clock*: 15.76
14.42, 16.95, 15.11, 20.76, 15.22
*Square 1*: 43.26
52.55, 40.73, 37.82, 51.23, 36.59
*Skewb*: 32.56
42.65, 27.11, 27.93, DNF, 26.12
I have never done more then 15 skewb solves in my life.

This is probably my best week ever for the Weekly competitions. Taking a break helped a little bit.

First time I have ever done all the events that I can possibly do. I bet I will score pretty high.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 6, 2011)

*3x3:* (14.77) 13.22 (10.93) 13.22 14.58 => 13.68

*4x4:* (53.56) 54.93 (1:02.14) 57.60 58.40 => 56.98

*3x3 OH:* 31.99 (33.53) (25.54) 28.18 32.01 => 30.73


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 6, 2011)

2x2: 6.02, 6.77, 6.75, 6.97, 4.43 = 6.51

3x3: DNF(15.72), 14.97, 13.63, 15.53, 17.83 = 16.11

3x3 OH: 32.13, 36.25, 40.02, 35.11, 30.69 = 34.50


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 6, 2011)

*2x2-* 5.38, 3.20, 3.34, 2.64, 3.42 = *3.32*
*3x3*- 11.77, 12.78, 13.28, 13.54, 12.74 = *12.94*
*4x4-* 46.90, 51.96, 50.03, 53.84, 51.26 = *51.08*
*MBLD-* *4/5 (57:45) *
*Clock-* 12.62, 10.62, 11.85, 13.66, 15.73 = *12.71*
*Pyraminx-* 5.58, 5.71, 7.03, 5.38, 6.66 = *5.98*
*SQ1* -27.13, 26.72, 22.10, 30.40, 35.13 = *28.08*


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 6, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 7.75 8.80 9.96 9.14 8.02 = *8.65*
*3x3* - 19.10 19.97 18.76 14.68 19.03 = *18.96* _Comment - x cross on 4th_
*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF 1.02.38 = *1.02.38*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF DNF DNF = *DNF* _Comment -3.39.01 4.58.63 4.02.48. 1st was 5edges off 2 edges flipped, 2nd had most edges wrong and last was only a Jperm and 2flipped edges - my method is sound now - just need to work on memo. I have to go quick on memo, else I just can't hold the information in) _
*FMC* - *46*


Spoiler



L F U' F'
R U B' U B'
U F' U F U2 R U R'
U' L U L2 B L B'
y2 R' x' U' L U R U' L' U
x y R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

I'm sure ZBLL would come in at around 35 - but I don't know the case.


----------



## Shortey (Aug 6, 2011)

2x2: 2.51, 3.24, 4.05, 3.31, 2.03 = 3.02
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
FMC: 35


Spoiler



L F U' F' R U B' U B' L' B L B' U' R U R'
y r U' r2 U r2 U r2 U' r R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R U2


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 6, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 3.97, 3.43, 4.91, (DNF), (3.00) = *4.10* All Ortega
*FMC: 30 Moves:* B' U' B' R B L R' D B2 D' L' F2 L B' L' F2 L R2 B' D B D' U B R B' R' U' B2 R


Spoiler



2x2x3: B' U' B' R B L
F2L-1: R' D B2 D' *B' R2
F2L: B' D B D'
Leave 3 Corners: U B R B' R' U' B2 R
Insert L' F2 L B' L' F2 L B at * to cancel 2 moves


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 6, 2011)

3x3: 11.28, 14.07, 10.11, 11.27, 11.40 = 11.32

OH: 18.16, 17.94, 15.55, 15.22, 17.01 = 16.83


----------



## Selkie (Aug 6, 2011)

*2x2:* 10.08, 10.84, 10.09, 10.94, 9.10 = *10.34*
_comment:_ 
*3x3:* 19.28, 23.12, 24.77, 21.40, 20.88 = *21.80*
_comment:_ Not too bad
*4x4:* 1:56.38, 2:12.72, 2:01.32, 1:49.64, 2:03.90 = *2:00.53*
_comment:_ Disappointing


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 6, 2011)

2x2: 3.95, 3.61, 4.58, 4.35, 2.94= 3.97 avg5
3x3: 12.38, 12.86, 9.98, 11.12, 12.18= 11.89 avg5
Pyraminx: 9.57 avg5 10.42, 7.59, 7.39, 12.77, 10.70= 9.57 avg5
OH:29.42, 35.10, 27.81, 28.16, 26.47= 28.46avg5
4x4: 1:07.15, 59.52, 54.72, 1:02.70, 1:06.33= 1:02.85 avg5


----------



## Jakube (Aug 6, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.48, 6.38, (6.77), 6.73, (4.92) = *6.19*
*3x3x3:* (20.65), (16.74), 17.97, 18.81, 18.40 = *18.39*
*4x4x4:* 1:09.40, 1:14.30, 1:12.14, (1:04.62), (1:15.84) = *1:11.95*
*5x5x5:* 2:18.46, 2:15.50, (2:15.04), 2:15.06, (2:21.20) = *2:16.34*
*6x6x6:* 4:47.06, (4:21.53), 4:46.38, 4:50.46, (5:02.16) = *4:47.97*
*7x7x7:* 7:45.43, (DNF), (7:40.06), 7:44.45, 8:23.01 = *7:57.63*
_Bad_
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 49.56, 46.94, DNF(1:22.15) = *46.94*
_Hard Problems with Memo_
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF(2:22.57)[4 edges and 4 centers], 2:53.78, 2:11.91 = *2:11.91*
_With BH edges and BH/OP-Corners_
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF(13:50.77)[3 wings], DNF(11:13.57)[8 centers and 4 wings], 9:11.56 = *9:11.56*
_With Comms for centers_
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 27:39.74[14:32], DNS, DNS = *27:39.74*
_A really slow one, but the first success since weeks, maybe months. 
Center Comms, I´m really slow with them yet, but with a little practice I´m faster than with U2._
*6x6x6 Blindfolded: DNF(1:09:13)*
_Memo was 35:03, Off by 12 centers and nearly everything else. _ 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 13/15 = 11 Points in 57:12.93 (37:39.21)*
_1st cube: off by 3 edges; I shoot an edge to RD instead to RF (wrong memorized)
13th cube: off by 7 corners; I did a accidental cube rotation, because orange was on top, instead of white._
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 35.34, (40.54), 36.39, (32.09), 33.78 = *35.17*
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 2:11.21, 2:07.14, 2:33.51, (4:45.60), (2:06.22) = *2:17.29*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:33.64, 1:42.92, (DNF(1:33.27)), 1:26.55, (1:15.41) = *1:34.37*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 37 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: R2 B' D' B U2 B' D B U B' D B U B' D' B2 U B' U' B U' L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B U' L U' B' U B2 R' B

Invert Scramble: B' R' F R' B2 U' F L2 D' R D2 B' L2 F' D R' F'
Premove: R2
2x2x3: B' R B2 U' B U L' U B (9/9)
All except 6 corners: B * U B' U B U' B' (7/16)
3-corner-cycle 1: B' D B U' B D' B' U (8/24)
3-corner-cycle 2: U2 B' D' B U2 B' D B (8/32)
Undo Premove: R2 (1/33)
Insertion (3-corner-cylce 3) at *: B R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 (8/41)
Cancelations: 
B' R B2 U' B U L' U *B B B* R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 U B' U B U' *B' B'* D B U' B D' B' *U U2* B' D' B U2 B' D B R2 (-4/37)


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:59.51*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:24.70*
*PyraMinx* 13.11, 17.96, (DNF), 16.63, (11.43) = *15.90*
*Square-1:* (1:06.38), (DNF), 1:27.77, 1:10.30, 1:14.66 = *1:17.57*


----------



## jzengg (Aug 6, 2011)

3x3: 14.48, 12.67, 13.31, (17.53), (10.94) = 13.49 average.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 7, 2011)

FMC: 24 moves


Spoiler



B' U' R U R U' L U' B' R' B' U' B U B R B2 R' B2 R U R2 B' R'

B' U' R U R U' L [2x2x3+2 pairs]

Switch to inverse:
R B R2 U' [F2L-1]
R' B2 R B2 R' B' R [F2L]
R' U' B' U B R B U [L(o)L]

Well that worked out nicely xD.

A 27-mover I found earlier:

B' U' R U R U' L 
R U' B' U B' R2 B2 R
L B U B' U' 
f2 L' B' L f2 L' B


----------



## vdpflayer (Aug 8, 2011)

*2x2* - 7.03 - (DNF) - 9.29 - 6.48 - (4.86) ==> *average 7.60*
*3x3* - (26.29) - 17.83 - 18.55 - 17.29 - (16.41) ==> *average 17.89*
*4x4* - (1:27.93) - 1:39.52 - 1:29.50 - (DNF) - 1:45.60 ==> *average 1:38.21* :fp
*3x3 OH* - 41.20 - 43.75 - 47.66 - (DNF) - (38.69) ==> *average 44.20*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4* - *2:08.55*
*Pyraminx* - (DNF) - 10.48 - 9.92 - (8.64) - 13.04 ==> *average 11.15 *


----------



## njarmstrong (Aug 8, 2011)

*2x2* - 15.63 17.11 (12.19) 18.06 (21.47) - *16.93*

*3x3* - (36.43) 34.40 33.84 (20.77) 31.69 - *33.31*
_*New PB on the 20.77  *_

*4x4* - (3:20.83), 2:39.72, (2:35.99), 2:46.36, 2:52.37 - *2:46.15*

More to follow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, another lucky fewest moves solve. Not quite as good as the one two weeks ago, but still great for me! Sadly, this probably means I've used up all my good luck for fewest moves, and have none left for Nationals.

Mike Hughey:

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *29 moves*


Spoiler



scramble: F R D' F L2 B D2 R' D L2 F' U B2 R F' R B
solution: B' U' B' R B L B' U R U' R' B' R D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 B' R L U B U' B' L' B'

2x2x3: B' U' B' R B L
finish F2L: B' U R U' R' B' R2 . B' R
pseudo OLL: L U B U' B' L' B'
insert at .: R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2
R2 R' become R before insertion.

Comment: Sadly, I only found the decent continuation from the six move start at about 52 minutes, so I didn't have time to properly search for good insertions - I had to take the first one I found. I've only had a few sub-30 solves ever, and this is the second one I've had in the past month!


----------



## janelle (Aug 9, 2011)

*2x2x2*
6.72, (5.71), 7.26, (7.71), 6.05
Average of 5: *6.67*

*3x3x3*
(15.59), 15.79, (19.60), 16.48, 16.84
Average of 5: *16.37*

*4x4x4*
(1:35.40[P]), (1:17.36), 1:25.89, 1:23.12, 1:31.98[P]
Average of 5:* 1:27.00*

*3x3x3 OH*
(28.12), 28.49, 33.88, (36.30), 30.57
Average of 5:* 30.98*

*234 Relay
2:00.29*


----------



## okayama (Aug 9, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (18.16), 20.80, 20.35, (26.74), 24.05 = 21.73

*4x4x4*: (2:05.99+), 1:27.67, 1:18.99, 1:45.12, (1:12.97) = 1:30.59

*7x7x7*: (7:54.64), 7:50.06, 7:30.48, (7:21.99), 7:50.79 = 7:43.77

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:22.42, DNF [2:58.15], DNSy = 2:22.42
2nd: off by 3 corners

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [15:14.55], DNF [12:43.60], DNSy = DNF
1st: Off by 6 centers :confused: (memo 8:26.53)
2st: maybe forget to undo set-up moves when solving centers. (memo 6:36.84)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/6 (55:16.92)
Yeees! First success for 6 cubes!! http://twitpic.com/65h0zo memo: 42:00

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: F R D' F L2 B D2 R' D L2 F' U B2 R F' R B
Solution: R' B' U' L R' U2 B' R2 U' F' U2 F B' U2 B U B' U B R' U2 R' U' R' U2 B' U

NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B' U

2x2x2 block: R' B' U' L
2x2x3 block: R' U2 B'
EO + c/e pairs: R2 F' U F

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F' U' F R2 B U2 R L' U B R

2x2x3 block: U' B
Finish F2L: U2 R U R U2 R
LL: B' U' B U' B' U2 B / F' U2 F U F' U F
Correction: F' U' F R2 B U2 R L' U B R

Many cancels save me.


----------



## nekosensei (Aug 9, 2011)

2x2x2 : 12.60, 10.14, 19.81, 25.62, 12.83 = 15.08
3x3x3 : 22.52, 23.94, 29.73, 21.48, 20.78 = 22.65
4x4x4 : 
2:45.75, 2:21.40, 2:50.15, 3:35.82, 3:03.31 = 2:53.07

3x3x3 One Handed : 
1:31.63, 2:11.31, 57.42, 1:05.56, 1:44.40 = 1:27.20

3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 41 moves
2,3,4relay : 2:54.02


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 10.93, 8.93, 9.54, 12.61, 6.94 = *9.80*
*3x3x3:* 21.60, 20.15, 25.71, 21.48, 25.92 = *22.93*
*4x4x4:* 1:33.63 [P], 1:21.29, 1:20.60 [O], 1:38.10 [O], 1:34.32 [O] = *1:29.75*
*5x5x5:* 3:00.07, 2:47.85, 2:46.71, 2:25.03, 2:25.15 = *2:39.90*
*6x6x6:* 4:57.66, 4:51.24 [P], 5:01.59, 5:01.67, 5:09.52 [P] = *5:00.31*
*7x7x7:* 6:56.06, 7:05.88, 6:49.89, 7:11.00, 6:55.93 = *6:59.29*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.42, 23.96, 27.50 = *23.96*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:20.40, DNF [1:52.30, 2E], 1:28.04 = *1:20.40*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:31.54 [5:12], 6:58.19 [3:18], DNF [6:49.55, 3:21, 2X] = *6:58.19*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [13:26.79, 7:03, 2X, 2+], DNF [16:35.87, 8:35, 3E], 14:24.03 [7:35] = *14:24.03*
Comment: Not as good this week. I couldn’t figure out what went wrong on the first one; the second one was due to memorizing N instead of P. I’ve had way too many of this kind of error lately – looking at the correct place but memorizing the wrong letter. The third one was really easy, but I was afraid I might DNF so I took it slow, triple-checking memory and doing some longer but safer algorithms in some cases, and yet it was still sub-15. Obviously a very easy scramble.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *31:46.97* [17:13]
Comment: It was really nice to get this; at one point I had an oblique piece fly out, but I was able to easily find it and put it back in.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:11:03.06, 44:24, 4oX]
Comment: Just 4 outer X centers wrong; my memorization was incorrect, but I realized it when solving and tried to figure out what it should be. I guessed wrong. The solve was so slow because I was too tired – I shouldn’t have tried it that day.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *11/15 = 7 points, 57:36.32* [35:41]
Comment: Cube 1 was off by 3 edges; I left out the very first image I memorized. :fp Cube 15 was off by 3 corners; I memorized E instead of F. Cubes 2 and 12 were both off by just 2 edges; in both cases, I simply didn't see the flipped edges when memorizing. This was really my best attempt yet at 15 cubes; I was under control the whole time, and it was just silly mistakes that killed me. I still think 15 cubes is probably a bit much for me for official competitions, though.
*3x3x3 OH:* 45.18, 39.53, 35.59, 53.90, 44.13 = *42.95*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:11.96, 3:13.68, 1:59.33, 2:04.71, 2:09.77 = *2:08.81*
Comment: I had hoped that practicing on a hard floor would allow me to get better on a hard floor, but that has never happened. I’m still terrible on a hard floor, but much better on a carpet.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:22.74, 1:23.90, 1:31.97, 1:12.37, 1:15.31 = *1:20.65*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *29 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread. Another really nice one!
*2-4 relay:* *2:15.73* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:38.07* [OP]
*Magic:* 9.19, 7.81, 9.63, 26.97, 12.69 = *10.50*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 5.25, 3.46, 3.58, 3.52, 4.43 = *3.84*
*Clock:* 2:29.71 [0:31], 16.56, 16.83, 53.11, 15.86 = *28.83*
Comment: That one BLD solve each week really hurts when I have a disastrous normal solve!
*MegaMinx:* DNF [28:34.80, 15:13], 2:54.44, 2:50.27, 2:57.74, 2:56.01 = *2:56.06*
Comment: BLD attempt had just 10 edges solved – the rest was scrambled. The reason: I was holding the puzzle wrong again. That’s one of the worst things about megaminx – how easy it is to accidentally misorient it.
*Pyraminx:* 1:05.11, 21.55, 13.22, 12.33, 13.11 = *15.96*
*Square-1:* 5:37.04 [3:27], 39.27, 36.58, 35.11, 35.25 = *37.03*
*Skewb:* 4:03.21 [2:28], 12.63, 15.44, 18.71, 19.11 = *17.75*


----------



## Edmund (Aug 10, 2011)

2x2- 5.77
(7.35), 6.93, 4.94, 5.46, (3.15)
rough start, even tho im rusty this was bad


----------



## jave (Aug 10, 2011)

2x2x2 = 7.60, 15.06, 14.94, 6.85, 7.43
3x3x3 = 25.73, 22.16, 43.24, 29.10, 21.24
4x4x4 = 1:51.65, 1:48.65, 1:58.56, 1:31.94, 1:38.42
5x5x5 = 3:10.73, 3:33.44, 3:15.44, 3:04.56, 3:19.60


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 11, 2011)

*2x2x2* 4.27, 4.94, 6.78, 5.34, 4.36 = 4.88
*3x3x3* 17.44, 16.21, 17.50, 18.78,13.94 = 17.05
*4x4x4* 1:08.63, 1:21.15, 1:14.66,1:26.36, 1:14.78 = 1:16.86
*5x5x5* 2:23.75, 2:01.93, 2:06.81,2:02.72, 1:57.78 = 2:03.82
*6x6x6* 4:23.45,4:06.09, 4:23.73, 3:48.75, 4:07.79 = 4:12.44
*2x2x2 BLD* 39.53, DNF, 31.28 = 31.28
*3x3x3 BLD* DNF, 3:02.86, DNF = 3:02.86
*4x4x4 BLD* 21:17.73, DNF[20:27.04],DNF[16:54.92] = 21:17.73
The second one I forgot to orient one pair of corners
*5x5x5 BLD* DNF[42:31.04], DNF[41:21.92], DNF[36:07.09] = DNF
Second one was off by three x centers because I skipped a letter pair. 
*3x3x3 Multi BLD* 0/3 14:58.79 = DNF
I don’t know how I keep screwing up multi… 
*3x3x3 OH* 33.47, 26.96, 28.05, 35.08, 30.37 = 30.63
*2-4* 1:39.43
*2-5* 3:39.59
*Magic* 1.77, 1.46, 1.97, 2.91, 1.55 = 1.76
*Megaminx* 1:20.63, 1:09.97, 1:09.88,1:04.66, 1:34.71 = 1:13.49
*Pyraminx* 21.71, 18.59, 18.28, 12.36, 15.47 = 17.45
Terrible, just terrible
*Square-1* 40.11, 45.69, 38.84, 41.88, 31.05 = 40.28


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 11, 2011)

4x4: (46.98), 51.65, 47.73, (52.29), 50.81 = 50.07
3x3: 10.00, (8.81), 11.35, (DNF), 9.13 = 10.06
2x2: 2.89, 2.61, (3.62), 3.13, (2.11) = 2.86
3x3 BLD: 46.34, DNF, DNF = 46.34


----------



## APdRF (Aug 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.69 4.91 (4.18) (8.14) 4.99= 4.86 [CLL FTW!! ]
*3x3:* (14.47) 17.40 15.50 15.60 (17.80)= 16.17 [17's...  ]


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 12, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.74, (4.57), (6.23), 4.99, 4.63 = 5.12
3x3x3: 15.80, 14.57, 14.32, (12.79), (16.61) = 14.90
4x4x4: (1:17.11), 1:00.56, 1:14.23, (53.28), 1:04.06 = 1:06.80
5x5x5: 2:09.16, (1:57.71), 2:11.70, (2:27.47), 2:09.21 = 2:10.02
6x6x6:
7x7x7:
2x2x2 BLD: 32.09, DNF(37.47), 36.71 = 32.09
3x3x3 BLD: 1:16.96, DNF(1:56.08),DNF(1:24.34) = 1:16.96
3x3x3 multiBLD:
3x3x3 OH: 43.36, (46.75), 40.75, (40.24), 45.20 = 43.10
3x3x3 Fewest Moves:
2-3-4 relay: 1:48.59
2-3-4-5 relay: 3:42.94
Magic: 1.86, 2.27, (2.52), (1.69), 1.96 = 2.03
Master Magic: 4.71, 4.75, 4.30, (5.56), (4.15) = 4.59
Clock: (12.65), 11.09, 11.09, (10.08), 11.72 = 11.30
Megaminx: (2:34.35), 2:10.97, 2:15.16, (2:03.22), 2:19.68 = 2:15.27
Pyraminx: 8.97, 9.69, (7.47), (15.25), 7.90 = 8.85
Square-1: 23.31, 21.36, (24.85), 24.59, (19.53) = 23.09


----------



## Chrisalead (Aug 12, 2011)

*3x3* : 17.03, 18.20, (18.22), (16.69), 16.70 = *17.31* slightly above my usual average.
*4x4* : 1:55.30, 1:45.06, (2:15.05), (1:43.34), 1:56.69 = *1:52.35* not good...
*5x5* : 3:26.69, (3:14.83), (3:33.63), 3:28.22, 3:23.93 = *3:26.28* the same slighty above my average (~6 seconds).


----------



## Edam (Aug 12, 2011)

*2x2* (14.28), 10.16, (9.21), 10.19, 12.35 = *10.90*
*3x3* 14.71, 15.24, (15.62), 14.86, (13.96) = *14.94*
*4x4* 1:35.00, (1:26.81), 1:39.98, 1:27.71, (1:40.37) =*1:34.23*
*5x5* 2:42.01, (2:54.80), (2:30.09), 2:48.32, 2:50.68 =*2:47.00*


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 12, 2011)

*4x4x4BLD:* 6:42.44 4:52.79 6:05.80
*5x5x5BLD:* 9:47.09 DNF 9:43.85
comment: 9:47.09 _was_ my pb single. 9:43.85 _is_ my pb single


----------



## TheChriskage (Aug 12, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.89 5.77 7.62 6.44 6.50 = *6.61*
Comment: Only one decent time..
*3x3:* 21.00 20.12 27.50 19.88 25.33 = *22,15*
Comment: Just crappy..
*4x4:* 1:54.04 1:44.74 1:45.32 1:45.69 1:58.55 = *1:48.35*
*5x5:* 3:29.59 3:40.80 4:11.22 3:38.71 3:35.36 = *3:38.29*
*6x6:* 7:39.18 7:04.54 8:21.38 9:16.80 (POP) 6:54.10 = *7:41.70*
Comment: I hate V6-pops!
*7x7:* 12:16.21 12:43.48 12:45.76 11:58.29 (POP) 12:07.18 = *12:22.29*
Comment: That's the first time I've beaten my PB with a POP 
*3x3 One handed:* 1:08.77 57.16 50.01 43.38 1:01.26 = *56.14*
Comment: I haven't done this in a while.
*3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:27.39 1:11.99 3:05.07 1:13.58 1:37.02 = *1:26.00*
Comment: It suppose I'll get better at this if I keep doing it.
*3x3 Fewest Moves:* 41


Spoiler



B' U' L (3/3)
R F R B R' F' (6/9)
B' R' B R B2 (5/14)
R2 B U' B U2 R U' (7/21)
F R2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 (9/30)
R' F R F R F R' F' R' F2 R (11/41)



*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:32.02
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 6:00.25
Comment: I should've done better.
*Clock:* DNF 21.04 21.24 20.83 17.57 = *21,04*
Comment: I always seem to get one DNF -.-'
*Megaminx:* 4:08.72 (3:16.79) 4:21.64 3:37.56 3:22.12 = *3:42.80*
*Pyraminx:* 11.92 11.56 11.73 18.54 15.94 = *13.2*
Comment: Started good..
*Square 1:* 1:28.64 1:01.99 1:02.17 2:12.81 1:40.04 = *1:23,62*


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2011)

*3x3:* 14.19 times being 13.04, 14.24, 17.56, 14.89, 13.45


----------



## Mako (Aug 12, 2011)

*2x2x2* 4.82, (5.54), 5.40, (4.25), 4.30 = *4.84*
*3x3x3* (17.20), 16.92, (15.20), 15.44, 15.68 = *16.01* 
*4x4x4* 1:22.16, (1:18.03), 1:19.54, 1:19.64, (1:24.49) = *1:20.45* 
*5x5x5* (2:46.54), (3:07.64), 2:48.80, 2:52.79, 3:00.49 = *2:54.02* 
*6x6x6* 5:30.44, (5:45.12), 5:40.29, (5:14.56), 5:33.79 = *5:34.84* 
*7x7x7* 8:59.73, (9:24.11), 9:04.93, (8:58.09), 9:16.58 = *9:07.08* 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* DNF, 31.87, (31.28) = *31.28* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* (2:24.44), DNS, DNS = *2:24.44* 
*4x4x4 Blindfolded* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* = *2/2 10:13.24* 
*3x3x3 One Handed* (36.17), (44.29), 41.47, 39.90, 40.01 = *40.46* 
*3x3x3 With Feet* 1:14.51, (1:19.99), (1:10.24), 1:18.61, 1:18.74 = *1:17.29*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* 1:28.12, (1:39.21), (1:27.20), 1:37.31, 1:29.87 = *1:31.77*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* = *1:44.50 * 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay* = *4:29.87* 
*Master Magic* 5.18, 5.19, 5.32, 5.34, 5.15 = *5.23*
*Clock* 17.85, (18.90), 17.15, 17.43, (15.68) = *17.48* 
*MegaMinx* 1:52.46, 1:48.83, (2:07.38), 1:52.70, (1:47.97) = *1:51.33*
*PyraMinx* (9.00), 8.66, 8.53, (7.08), 8.93 = *8.71*
*Square-1* (1:01.50), 58.23, 56.29, (42.64), 48.63 = *54.38*
*Skewb* 18.92, (16.52), 17.60, (19.32), 17.48 = *18.00*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 13, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 46.47 [ 24], 29.59 [ 12], 52.26 [ 9] = *29.59*
*3x3BLD:* 2:21.79 [ 1:07], 1:48.99 [ 41], 1:48.99 [ 41], 1:38.71 [ 34] = *1:38.71*
*4x4BLD:* 7:58.98 [ 4:01], 9:00.72 [ 5:14], 7:31.10 [ 3:31] = *7:31.10*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [15:05.42, 9:43], DNF [18:03.05, 9:55], DNF (lost) = *DNF*
*Multi:* *8/11 = 5* in 60:00 [42:40]


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 13, 2011)

2x2: 6.23, 6.22, 7.03, 6.59, 4.73 =6.35
3x3: 22.77, 26.14, 15.80, 21.02, 18.45= 20.74
2x2-3x3-4x4 relay: 2:05.73 YEAAAAA
Pyraminx: 18.70, 13.69, 9.39, 17.02, 15.63=15.44
Square-1: 1:19.00, 58.26, 1:01.03, 51.80, 57.17=58.82
4x4: 1:33.47, 1:22.64, 1:59.48, 1:38.10, 1:41.43=1:37.67


----------



## xEdox (Aug 13, 2011)

2x2: 4.34, (9.45), 5.93, 3.67, (3.08) = 4.64 all ortega-fridrich, lockup in the 3rd solve 
3x3: 20.06, 19.05, (23.40), (18.57), 21.32 = 20.14
4x4: 1:39.76, 1:39.22, 1:26.69, 1:16.38, 1:31.79 = 1:32.57
3x3 OH: (49.69), 55.00, (1:15.58), 1:08.39, 1:10.10 = 1:04.50 .-.
2x2-3x3-4x4 relay: 2:19.35 (bad 4x4)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 13, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> *4x4x4BLD:* 6:42.44 4:52.79 6:05.80
> *5x5x5BLD:* 9:47.09 DNF 9:43.85
> comment: 9:47.09 _was_ my pb single. 9:43.85 _is_ my pb single


 
Wow, Chris, congratulations! Double stackmat!


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 13, 2011)

Excellent 5BLDs Chris! :tu

*2x2:* 5.73, (5.12), (7.07), 5.83, 5.65 = *5.74*
*3x3:* 13.82, 14.69, (13.70), (17.61), 15.65 = *14.72*
*4x4:* (1:15.01), 1:02.48, 1:02.64, (57.38), 59.99 = *1:01.70*
*5x5:* (3:35.59), 2:16.63, 2:37.97, 2:07.79, (1:58.67) = *2:20.80*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:28.59*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:56.11*
*3x3 OH:* 24.98, (29.20), 26.65, 25.25, (19.78) = *25.63*
*Pyraminx:* 13.67, 13.73, (9.94), (17.00), 14.35 = *13.91*
*Clock:* (17.51), (29.89), 19.72, 19.80, 17.64 = *19.05*

*2x2 BLD:* 15.37, DNF, 15.88 = *15.37* 
*3x3 BLD:* 52.09, 1:20.48, DNF = *52.09*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 4:08.64 = *4:08.64*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 16/19 (50:37.86)= *13 points*
_Comment: Happy with the outcome. I started off really slow having recall problems, I almost gave up but luckily I picked up the pace after the first 10 minutes or so. I'm going to start practising multi again, hopefully next week I'll try >20.
- 3 corners.
- 3 corners.
- 3 edges._


----------



## guusrs (Aug 13, 2011)

FMC: 29



Spoiler



scramble: F R D' F L2 B D2 R' D L2 F' U B2 R F' R B
solve: B' U' R U R U' L R2 U2 L U2 L' B2 L' B2 L U' B U R B' R2 B' R2 B R B' R' B2 (29)

2x2x3: B' U' R U R U' L 
switch to inverse scramble with pre-moves [L' U R' U' R' U B]
pseudo F2L: B2 R B R' B' R2 B R2 B R' U' (11+7)
F2L:B' B' U L' B2 L B2 L U2 L' U (21+7)
unfo pseudoness: U R2 (22+7)
undo pre-moves: L' U R' U' R' U B (29)



Shame me, such an easy start but could not find anything good after that


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 14, 2011)

*5x5x5*: 2:18.22, 2:03.35, 2:20.43, 1:59.81, 2:09.41 = 2:10.33
*6x6x6*: 4:42.36, 4:04.68, 3:43.96, 4:25.91, 3:49.38 = 4:06.66
*3x3x3*: 17.51, 20.42, 20.24, 21.21, 18.80 = 19.82

Last week of 6x6x6, for now at least.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 14, 2011)

Preliminary results, congrats Mike again :

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.88 Yes, We Can!
 3.02 Shortey
 3.32 cuber952
 3.97 chicken9290
 4.10 kinch2002
 4.33 Hays
 4.52 emolover
 4.65 xEdox
 4.84 Mako
 4.86 APdRF
 4.88 dimwmuni
 5.12 cubedude7
 5.74 Zane_C
 5.78 Edmund
 6.20 Jakube
 6.35 Thunderbolt
 6.51 masteranders1
 6.61 TheChriskage
 6.68 janelle
 7.60 vdpflayer
 8.42 tozies24
 8.65 James Ludlow
 9.80 Mike Hughey
 9.99 jave
 10.34 Selkie
 10.90 Edam
 15.08 nekosensei
 16.93 njarmstrong
*3x3x3 *(32)

 10.16 Yes, We Can!
 11.32 a small kitten
 11.71 Hays
 11.89 chicken9290
 12.93 cuber952
 13.49 jzengg
 13.67 Evan Liu
 14.19 5BLD
 14.72 Zane_C
 14.90 cubedude7
 14.94 Edam
 16.01 Mako
 16.11 masteranders1
 16.17 APdRF
 16.37 janelle
 17.31 Chrisalead
 17.33 dimwmuni
 17.71 emolover
 17.89 vdpflayer
 18.39 Jakube
 18.96 James Ludlow
 19.82 Keroma12
 19.92 tozies24
 20.14 xEdox
 20.75 Thunderbolt
 21.73 okayama
 21.80 Selkie
 22.15 TheChriskage
 22.65 nekosensei
 22.93 Mike Hughey
 25.66 jave
 33.31 njarmstrong
*4x4x4*(24)

 50.06 Yes, We Can!
 51.08 cuber952
 56.98 Evan Liu
 1:01.70 Zane_C
 1:02.85 chicken9290
 1:06.28 cubedude7
 1:11.95 Jakube
 1:12.31 emolover
 1:15.43 dimwmuni
 1:20.45 Mako
 1:27.00 janelle
 1:29.75 Mike Hughey
 1:30.59 okayama
 1:32.57 xEdox
 1:34.23 Edam
 1:37.67 Thunderbolt
 1:38.21 vdpflayer
 1:46.24 jave
 1:48.03 tozies24
 1:48.35 TheChriskage
 1:52.35 Chrisalead
 2:00.53 Selkie
 2:46.15 njarmstrong
 2:53.07 nekosensei
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:16.10 Hays
 2:04.19 dimwmuni
 2:10.02 cubedude7
 2:10.33 Keroma12
 2:11.22 emolover
 2:16.34 Jakube
 2:20.80 Zane_C
 2:39.90 Mike Hughey
 2:47.00 Edam
 2:54.03 Mako
 3:15.26 jave
 3:26.28 Chrisalead
 3:38.29 TheChriskage
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:26.40 Hays
 4:06.66 Keroma12
 4:14.56 dimwmuni
 4:28.43 emolover
 4:47.97 Jakube
 5:00.31 Mike Hughey
 5:34.84 Mako
 7:41.70 TheChriskage
*7x7x7*(7)

 6:42.96 emolover
 6:59.29 Mike Hughey
 7:43.78 okayama
 7:57.63 Jakube
 8:34.03 tozies24
 9:07.08 Mako
12:22.29 TheChriskage
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 16.83 a small kitten
 25.63 Zane_C
 28.46 chicken9290
 30.63 dimwmuni
 30.73 Evan Liu
 30.98 janelle
 34.50 masteranders1
 35.17 Jakube
 37.39 emolover
 40.46 Mako
 42.95 Mike Hughey
 43.10 cubedude7
 44.20 vdpflayer
 56.14 TheChriskage
 1:04.50 xEdox
 1:27.20 nekosensei
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:17.29 Mako
 2:08.81 Mike Hughey
 2:17.29 Jakube
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 14.93 emolover
 15.37 Zane_C
 23.96 Mike Hughey
 29.59 MatsBergsten
 31.28 Mako
 31.28 dimwmuni
 32.09 cubedude7
 46.94 Jakube
 1:02.38 James Ludlow
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 46.34 Yes, We Can!
 52.09 Zane_C
 1:16.96 cubedude7
 1:20.40 Mike Hughey
 1:48.99 MatsBergsten
 2:11.91 Jakube
 2:22.42 okayama
 2:24.44 Mako
 3:02.86 dimwmuni
 DNF James Ludlow
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 4:08.64 Zane_C
 4:52.79 cmhardw
 6:58.19 Mike Hughey
 7:31.10 MatsBergsten
 9:11.56 Jakube
21:17.73 dimwmuni
 DNF Mako
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 9:43.85 cmhardw
14:24.03 Mike Hughey
27:39.74 Jakube
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF dimwmuni
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

31:46.97 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jakube
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

16/19 (50:37)  Zane_C
13/15 (57:12)  Jakube
11/15 (57:36)  Mike Hughey
6/6 (55:16)  okayama
8/11 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
4/5 (57:45)  cuber952
2/2 (10:13)  Mako
0/3 (14:58)  dimwmuni
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:20.65 Mike Hughey
 1:26.00 TheChriskage
 1:31.77 Mako
 1:34.37 Jakube
 2:41.56 emolover
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 1:28.59 Zane_C
 1:39.43 dimwmuni
 1:42.43 emolover
 1:44.50 Mako
 1:48.59 cubedude7
 1:59.51 Jakube
 2:00.29 janelle
 2:05.73 Thunderbolt
 2:08.55 vdpflayer
 2:15.73 Mike Hughey
 2:19.35 xEdox
 2:32.02 TheChriskage
 2:37.81 tozies24
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 3:39.59 dimwmuni
 3:42.94 cubedude7
 3:56.11 Zane_C
 4:10.56 emolover
 4:24.70 Jakube
 4:29.87 Mako
 4:38.07 Mike Hughey
 6:00.25 TheChriskage
*Magic*(3)

 1.76 dimwmuni
 2.03 cubedude7
 10.50 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.84 Mike Hughey
 4.59 cubedude7
 5.23 Mako
*Skewb*(4)

 6.94 Sa967St
 17.75 Mike Hughey
 18.00 Mako
 32.56 emolover
*Clock*(7)

 11.30 cubedude7
 12.71 cuber952
 15.76 emolover
 17.48 Mako
 19.05 Zane_C
 21.04 TheChriskage
 28.83 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(13)

 5.98 cuber952
 6.68 emolover
 8.71 Mako
 8.85 cubedude7
 9.57 chicken9290
 11.15 vdpflayer
 13.20 TheChriskage
 13.92 Zane_C
 15.45 Thunderbolt
 15.90 Jakube
 15.96 Mike Hughey
 17.45 dimwmuni
 18.74 tozies24
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:14.70 dimwmuni
 1:51.33 Mako
 2:03.50 emolover
 2:15.27 cubedude7
 2:56.06 Mike Hughey
 3:42.80 TheChriskage
 DNF Jakube
*Square-1*(9)

 23.09 cubedude7
 28.40 cuber952
 37.03 Mike Hughey
 40.28 dimwmuni
 43.26 emolover
 54.38 Mako
 58.82 Thunderbolt
 1:17.58 Jakube
 1:23.62 TheChriskage
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

24 irontwig
27 okayama
29 guusrs
29 Mike Hughey
30 kinch2002
35 Shortey
37 Jakube
38 Sa967St
41 TheChriskage
41 nekosensei
46 James Ludlow
46 emolover

*Contest results*

270 Mike Hughey
252 Jakube
227 Zane_C
209 Mako
205 emolover
204 dimwmuni
181 cubedude7
137 cuber952
112 chicken9290
112 TheChriskage
108 Yes, We Can!
90 Hays
89 okayama
75 janelle
71 Evan Liu
71 MatsBergsten
65 vdpflayer
61 Thunderbolt
61 xEdox
54 a small kitten
54 Edam
51 masteranders1
49 tozies24
46 James Ludlow
46 Shortey
44 kinch2002
43 APdRF
42 Keroma12
35 nekosensei
35 Chrisalead
31 jave
30 jzengg
28 cmhardw
28 5BLD
22 Selkie
22 irontwig
20 Sa967St
20 guusrs
17 Edmund
13 njarmstrong


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, first time for me to join this in like a year...and still I won sq-1 and clock


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 15, 2011)

cubedude7 said:


> Wow, first time for me to join this in like a year...and still I won sq-1 and clock



but no one thats really competitive does those events.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2011)

Never posted this one for some reason


*2x2x2: *6.59 (7.11) 6.34 7.00 (6.19) = *6.64*
*3x3x3: *23.59 25.16 (20.16) (28.44) 20.22 = *22.99*
*4x4x4: *(1:24.84) 1:22.28 (1:08.28) 1:22.59 1:23.65 = *1:22.84*
*5x5x5: *2:13.94 (2:26.27) 2:04.94 2:09.22 (1:57.08) = *2:09.37*
*6x6x6: *4:10.15 4:13.58 4:11.58 (3:49.16) (4:19.31) = *4:11.77*
*7x7x7: *(6:14.21) 6:07.21 (5:33.11) 6:09.43 5:33.78 = *5:56.81*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:21.61 (1:15.36) DNF = *1:15.36*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF 4:23.46 (3:32.33) = *3:32.33*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *40.72 39.21 (33.27) 35.06 (42.63) = *38.33*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *(1:00.77) (50.18) 54.81 58.90 59.06 = *57.59* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:44.40 = *1:44.40*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *3:45.02 = *3:45.02*
*Magic: *1.58 1.61 (4.44) 1.59 (1.55) = *1.59*
*Master Magic: *4.81 (4.09) 4.33 (5.78) 4.11 = *4.42*
*Clock: *(15.38) 19.72 16.30 17.36 (DNF) = *17.79*
*MegaMinx: *2:56.86 (3:25.52) (2:28.94) 2:58.83 2:59.09 = *2:58.26*
*Pyraminx: *(13.77) (9.02) 12.46 13.31 12.59 = *12.79*
*Square-1: *1:00.22 59.50 1:06.66 (50.56) (1:11.56) = *1:02.13*


----------

